# Sore all over



## debodun (Apr 1, 2017)

Yesterday I tried to vacuum and in about 2 minutes, I was so sore all over - neck pain, shoulders, lower back and all the way down each leg. I even got down on my knees to dust between the radiator fins and could hardly get back up. I had to stop and rest. I've brought this up to my PCP once before when it first started. All she said was that I have to expect things like this as I get older. I hate getting the brush-off from doctors that attribute everything to "AGE". Maybe it is, but it seems to me they could find a way to treat it or even offer to run some test to find if I have arthritis or fibromyalgia.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 1, 2017)

So true debodun. I get the same response. Either that or they say I pulled a muscle. There are pressure points that can be tested on your body and if they hurt can be a symptom of Fibromyalgia. My daughter has had it for many years.


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2017)

I didn't know about certain pressure points to diagnose fibromyalgia. I went on a search and found this diagram. 

http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20345635,00.html

I tried a few - some of the ones I could reach. None were immediately sore when I pressed on them, then in about 2 minutes I did get pain where I pressed that lasted about another 2 minutes. Go figure.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 1, 2017)

Do you take advantage of the Annual Medicare Wellness visits?  As Seniors, we are allowed a good thorough annual exam, at little or no cost.  I go in every year...usually May or June, and even get a MRI with only a small co-pay.  Go to Medicare.gov, and search on "Annual Wellness Visit", and it will give you some info on what Medicare services are available and recommended.  If your PCP is giving you the brush off, you might want to look for another doctor.


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Do you take advantage of the Annual Medicare Wellness visits?  As Seniors, we are allowed a good thorough annual exam, at little or no cost.  Go to Medicare.gov, and search on "Annual Wellness Visit", and it will give you some info on what Medicare services are available and recommended.



No. Thanks for the tip, Don.


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2017)

I just read up on the wellness care visit. As I understand the info, you have to had Medicare for at least 12 months. My Medicare just went into effect today.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 1, 2017)

debodun said:


> I just read up on the wellness care visit. As I understand the info, you have to had Medicare for at least 12 months. My Medicare just went into effect today.



In that case, you can probably qualify for your "Welcome to Medicare" visit.  Search on that on the Medicare web-site, to get some info on your initial Medicare exams.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2017)

It's best to check with your doctor to find out what is causing it.

 I experience similar symptoms in the spring and for me it has to do with leading a sedentary life.  

If I start walking each day and lose a few winter pounds I'm as good as new in about a month.

I wish I enjoyed exercise as much as I enjoy eating, LOL!!!


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I experience similar symptoms in the spring and for me it has to do with leading a sedentary life.



Ohhh....I am probably extremely deconditioned, then. I take to my bed right after Christmas and only get out to check the Internet, get something to eat (or feed the cat), go to church, go grocery shopping, deliver meals, or go to the bathroom until "spring". By that time so much needs doing that I have let slip in 3 months, it overwhelms me physically. When I had to go out and shovel snow, then came inside, my muscles felt like that were vibrating on an exercise machine.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iet33fqk9OE


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 1, 2017)

debodun said:


> Yesterday I tried to vacuum and in about 2 minutes, I was so sore all over - neck pain, shoulders, lower back and all the way down each leg. I even got down on my knees to dust between the radiator fins and could hardly get back up. I had to stop and rest. I've brought this up to my PCP once before when it first started. All she said was that I have to expect things like this as I get older. I hate getting the brush-off from doctors that attribute everything to "AGE". Maybe it is, but it seems to me they could find a way to treat it or even offer to run some test to find if I have arthritis or fibromyalgia.



I hate that too, and also have wondered if I might have a touch of  arthritis or fibromyalgia.     

In my life though, I've noticed that during periods of being 'sedentary' I experience more soreness and aches.   A few minutes of stretchy movements(following your favorite TV or Youtube fitness guru-for example) helps dispel the discomfort.

of course, there are no[safe] medicinal remedies available.... maybe some supplements "could" help.   See SeaBreeze's thread in Health and Fitness.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 1, 2017)

Out of condition bodies and muscles are much more likely to hurt after exercise or strenuous work.  It's like the weekend warrior thing -- if you sit around all week and then go out and try to run a marathon, you are going to come home feeling like you've been run over by a truck after only running a short way.  It's also why sedentary people are warned not to go out and suddenly try to shovel off 3 feet of snow from their driveway, or they may risk a heart attack.  The heart is a muscle, too.

And, of course, the human body at 70 isn't what it was at 25, either.


----------



## nvtribefan (Apr 1, 2017)

As they say, use it or lose it.  It's especially true as we age.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 2, 2017)

nvtribefan said:


> As they say, use it or lose it.  It's especially true as we age.



It sure is.  And you don't have to spend all day in the gym to stay in reasonable shape.  Just walking every day will keep you in halfway decent shape.  I have arthritis and I take some glucosamine/chrondroitin every day.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2017)

An epsom salts bath is inexpensive and helps sore muscles relax.  I had a friend who suffered with Fibromyalgia, and at the time, several years ago, I gave her a bottle of Solaray brand Magnesium Malate.  She said the supplement helped her pain and discomfort greatly.  These days it may be called Solaray Malic Acid with Magnesium, but it should be easily found at any health food or vitamin store.


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2017)

I had a busy day today. I had to pick up my pension check at the PO and take it to the bank (it's too small to go by itself), pay my fuel oil delivery bill, go to the laundromat, deliver meals and go grocery shopping. All day I felt dizzy, disorientated and have a headache. I woke up at 5 am, ate, and went back to bed, the woke again around 9 - that's when I had the headache. I've been stumbling around all day like a drunk on a bender. I don't think I'm dehydrated as I drink plenty (non-alcoholic,of course).


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 3, 2017)

debodun, could you be coming down with a cold or flu-like thing?  I've been feeling a bit like this, too, but it's my allergies causing my head to be all stopped up, sinuses, etc.


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2017)

I doubt it what you mentioned, Butterfly. I am not stuffed up or have a running nose.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 6, 2017)

Wasn't that a song by The Dave Clark Five back in the 1960's?

Maybe not.

Probably applies nowadays, though.


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2017)

I feel a little better since I ran out of chamomile tea to drink.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 5, 2017)

I have a bad back due to an injury 6 years ago at work,I also have trochanter bursitis which is in my hip joint,I've had several "trigger point" cortisone injections with minimal relief.
About 6 weeks ago,I started taking TURMERIC-CURCUMIN,for a totally unrelated thyroid condition,I also read it has antiinflammatory properties ...
I sort of raised my eyebrows,since I wonder about some of these holistic fixes for stuff that seem to be a flash in the pan so to speak.
Took me awhile to realize it but my back and hip pain have disappeared!!!


----------



## Butterfly (May 6, 2017)

Giantsfan, did it upset your stomach?  I tried that combo once and it game my stomach fits.  Maybe it was the brand I tried, but never tried it again.  Maybe they're  making it better now.  What brand did you try?  Maybe I should give it another shot.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (May 6, 2017)

No stomach problems at all.
The brand is Nature Made from Walmart.


----------



## dpwspringer (May 7, 2017)

Giantsfan1954 said:


> I have a bad back due to an injury 6 years ago at work,I also have trochanter bursitis which is in my hip joint,I've had several "trigger point" cortisone injections with minimal relief.
> About 6 weeks ago,I started taking TURMERIC-CURCUMIN,for a totally unrelated thyroid condition,I also read it has antiinflammatory properties ...
> I sort of raised my eyebrows,since I wonder about some of these holistic fixes for stuff that seem to be a flash in the pan so to speak.
> Took me awhile to realize it but my back and hip pain have disappeared!!!


I took a supplement (Zyflamend) for years that had that ingredient that helped with some hip pain I had developed. It was a little pricy so when I came across turmeric powder I started using in the kitchen. Turns out it is a main ingredient in curry seasoning. I use it in home made chicken soup and daily along with salt and pepper in my morning grits and other items. I like the taste. Seems to help some. I have read you need to use black pepper along with it but I can accommodate that. And green tea is suppose to help... I use a combo of loose green and black tea when I make tea.

If it works for you... great! Usually the herbal route has less risk, but not always so it is best to pay attention as best you can to cause and effect no matter what approach you take.


----------



## Don M. (May 7, 2017)

Speaking about being Stiff and Sore...I feel like an old man this morning.  We had a new roof put on our house Friday/Saturday, and as part of the deal I picked up all the old shingles and underlayment, loaded it all into my tractor bucket, and piled it all into the huge dumpster they brought over.  This saved them a couple dozen manhours of brute labor, and they knocked a fair amount off the price...but I think I pushed this old body to its limits.  I don't take any pills, but Friday night and last night, I swallowed a Naproxen Sodium (generic Aleve), and took another one this morning after breakfast.  I don't think I am going to do anything more strenuous than tying my shoes for the next couple of days.  The wife has her birthday this week, so I hope to be in good enough shape to take her to the casino Thursday, for some fun and a good meal, and have the strength to push the buttons on the slot machines.


----------



## dpwspringer (May 8, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Speaking about being Stiff and Sore...I feel like an old man this morning.  We had a new roof put on our house Friday/Saturday, and as part of the deal I picked up all the old shingles and underlayment, loaded it all into my tractor bucket, and piled it all into the huge dumpster they brought over.  This saved them a couple dozen manhours of brute labor, and they knocked a fair amount off the price...but I think I pushed this old body to its limits.  I don't take any pills, but Friday night and last night, I swallowed a Naproxen Sodium (generic Aleve), and took another one this morning after breakfast.  I don't think I am going to do anything more strenuous than tying my shoes for the next couple of days.  The wife has her birthday this week, so I hope to be in good enough shape to take her to the casino Thursday, for some fun and a good meal, and have the strength to push the buttons on the slot machines.


I noticed a few homes around me getting re-reroofed where they but some kind of large blue tarp on the ground to catch the material they throw off. I didn't watch them deal with it but suspect it makes clean up a lot less difficult and time consuming.


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2017)

dpwspringer said:


> I noticed a few homes around me getting re-reroofed where they but some kind of large blue tarp on the ground to catch the material they throw off. I didn't watch them deal with it but suspect it makes clean up a lot less difficult and time consuming.



Yes, the contractor spread big heavy duty cloth panels all around the house before they started.  This is primarily to catch the hundreds of nails that are ripped off as they rake off all the old shingles.  It still requires picking up the vast majority of the chunks of old shingles, by hand, as the panels/tarps would be almost impossible to lift with hundreds of pounds of old shingles covering each one.  As a final step, when I got all the big messes cleaned up, the contractor went all over the perimeter of the house with a big magnet on rollers, and picked up hundreds of nails that had fallen beyond the tarps.  Then, yesterday, I rigged up a rope on a big old stereo woofer magnet I have, and dragged that all over the yard, and picked up another hundred, or so nails.  I'll repeat that process a few more times in coming days....since when the great grandkids come to visit, they have a habit of running around outdoors in their bare feet....sure don't want one of those little squirts getting a nail in their foot....plus, I don't want to get a flat tire on my riding mower as I cut the grass.  Bottom line....getting a roof completely replaced in a huge mess, and the cleanup takes almost as much time and effort as doing the roof, itself.  At least, my back and legs feel much better this morning after moving around and policing up more nails yesterday...I'll make another "magnet" pass this morning, and the exercise will be the best "medicine" for me.


----------

